# D-A-C's Chaos Daemons



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

I've been threatening to do this for a long time. But I'm finally starting a project log. You only have yourselves to blame for encouraging me.

*

INTRO*

Basically this log is primarily aimed at doing two things. 

Firstly, keeping me motivated as I try to get together my Daemon Army.

Secondly, letting me communicate with you guys about my army in an easier way, instead of constantly posting lots of threads about the same thing. 

Its the members of Heresy that have got me off my backside and have spured me on to actually buy and paint my own models, as previously, I borrowed and proxied everything. So thanks to everyone here at Heresy!!!


*
MY ARMY LIST / MODELS*

Basically I'm going to start out by posting my 1000pts list, but I hope to end up at 1500-2000pts.

So here it is:
*
D-A-C’s Chaos Daemons – The Host of Djehuty 1000pts (1000pts)
*
*HQ*

Herald of Tzeentch, Chariot, We Are Legion, Master of Sorcery, Bolt of Tzeentch – 110pts (NEED TO BUY)

*ELITES*

5 Fiends of Slaanesh, Unholy Might – 160pts (PURCHASED)

3 Flamers of Tzeentch - 105 (NEED TO BUY)


*TROOPS*

10 Pink Horrors, Bolt, Changeling – 185pts (COMPLETED!)

10 Bloodletters of Khorne, Fury of Khorne – 170pts (COMPLETED!)

7 Plaguebearers of Nurgle, Instrument of Chaos – 105pts (WORK IN PROGRESS)


*HEAVY SUPPORT*

Daemon Prince, Mark of Tzeentch, Bolt of Tzeentch, Daemonic Gaze - 160pts (PURCHASED!)


As you can see I've added little bits of info after each selection just to let you all know were I stand on it, they are all self explanatory.



*ARMY FLUFF*

Can be found in my army showcase, just go ahead and give it a click (Its below my profile picture!!!)


*
NEED HELP WITH*

This is (hopefully) where you all come in (you didn't think this was free did you?), basically I'll post a question or problem I'm having in this space in bold and that's something that I'll need your help with. 

If a question is posted then please feel free to give advice/help as thats eactly what I'll be looking for, if I have no problems I won't leave a question up, I'll just leave it blank until I undoubtedly stumble again and need assistance.

*Question - Nothing at the moment 
* 

*
SONG OF THE WEEK*

I've got into a routine of painting/modelling each night (mostly to drown out the little anti-social brats that live in my area) so I always listen to my Ipod, so I'll post a fav song each week. This weeks has been:






*CONCLUSION*

I'll try to make this project log as fun to read as possible, because as I said, its through chatting and interacting with all you friendly folks that I keep myself motivated.

I'll post my current progress pics normally, but I'll post pics of completed squads in the next string so you can see how the army is progressing.

So just remember all comments, advice and criticism is welcome, and I'll try to expand the log in the future and maybe post and few battle reports and other things as well.


D-A-C (Hater of signed posts)


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll post my completed pics here so they are all together and easier to find.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm painting the same unit as we speak. I like the lava cracked bases.. nice touch.


FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The lava bases are nice, so well done with those. 

As to the models themselves:
I really like the color tones that you have achieved on the blood letters skin, but right now there isn't much definition in the skin. I would try to add somemore shading to the skin. A little devlan mud mixed with some Baal red before you begin your highlighting would really do a lot to add depth to the model. 

I really like the effect you have going on the Hellblades. I would just try to thin the lines out in places towards the edges and on some of the off shooting 'lightning' forks. That will help sell the effect even more.

Lastly, what are you using as a clear coat? I only ask because the models are really shiny as they stand now. I would recommend using Testors Dull coat or something similar to get rid of that high gloss shine. 

Looking like a really great start and I look forward to following your progress!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are pics of the Pink Horror squads I'm working on.

Two squads of 5 with Bolt in my list, using a single box of ten obviously.

Where I'm stuck (as is mentioned in my question in the OP) is with choosing a theme for the bases. 

I'm doing cracks for Slaanesh as well, purple ones, set against green flock to show Slaaneshi corruption, but I'm kind of stuck for the Pink Horrors.

Anyway, here are my progress pics. (Plus some sexy sneak peaks at my hands/fingers and even a bit of my shoulder!!!)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The horrors are looking nice man! As to your basing question I am not really sure what to tell you. I plan on doing the lava world theme for my whole daemon army, so I like the idea. However if you start using several different colors in the basing scheme your army could start to look disjointed and too different. I know that isn't really helpful but I would try and stick with a single theme that works for all of the units in your army.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> The horrors are looking nice man! As to your basing question I am not really sure what to tell you. I plan on doing the lava world theme for my whole daemon army, so I like the idea. However if you start using several different colors in the basing scheme your army could start to look disjointed and too different. I know that isn't really helpful but I would try and stick with a single theme that works for all of the units in your army.


I was wondering, do you think would this work:

Do the base with black flock, the exact same as the bloodletters, but then do the cracks themselves the different colour.

So instead of showing lava, they show yellow or blue lava like cracks, and the Slaanesh show purple lava cracks, but over the universal black flock base. If that makes sense lol.

Also, thanks for the positive response to my Horrors! (That sounds a little wrong doesn't it lol)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

You could make it so the base is twisting upwards tendrils coming out and going back it to symbolize constant change.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> The lava bases are nice, so well done with those.
> 
> As to the models themselves:
> I really like the color tones that you have achieved on the blood letters skin, but right now there isn't much definition in the skin. I would try to add somemore shading to the skin. A little devlan mud mixed with some Baal red before you begin your highlighting would really do a lot to add depth to the model.
> ...


1. This is actually the first squad I've ever fully completed. I learned an awful lot from asking people at Heresy and actually getting hands on with them.

If I could do the squad again, my biggest mistake was using Black Wash, rather than a mix of baal and devlan mud, because when the wask left black spots that made it look as though I hadn't covered the base coat properly, rather than adding definition.

2. The swords were actually my dry run of what I wanted to do with the bases. As you can see, I got a result I was really happy with for the lava bases, and wanted the exact same thing for the sword. If only I hadn't varnished the damn things I could have gone back, painted the swords black again and just redid them.

3. The varnish I use is called _Daler-Rowney Soluable Varnish_, and whilst it might look overly shiny in these pictures, thats because of the lighting and that the flash on the camera is set to auto, so it likes to come on even in bright summer days to add extra glare!

In real life they actually look so much better varnished that I consider it a must have stage of each of my models, and they don't look shiny at all.

So I definately recommend that Varnish to anyone.




aboytervigon said:


> You could make it so the base is twisting upwards tendrils coming out and going back it to symbolize constant change.


Seems overly complicated, and I'm not even sure how you'd go about doing that.

I've tried doing a black base with blue lava cracks last night, so I'll post that some time today and get feedback.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I kinda meant like an ocean.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, my camera's being a tempermental bitch, (just like my ex ... badum-bum-tish!) so all the photos I took today suck b*lls, (unlike my ex, double badum-bum-tish!).

However, here is one than managed to turn out fine. I painted this guy and the test base for my horrors last night after finally logging off Heresy.

The Horror you can't see too well, but all I have to do with him a is few blue highlights on his instrument (sounds wrong), but I'm more interested in what you guys think of the base?

Like I said, I'm trying to keep a lava type base theme, but using different colours.

I tried, blue on this one, but I'm thinking pink might look better and blend with the model more.

So i'd love suggestions of how to go up through the stages of paint to create the same effect, only working up in to pinks.

For this I used Ultramarine Blue, then Regal Blue, then Hawk Turqouise, then Ice Blue and finishing with dabs of skull white.
*
So what do you all think of the base, and any ideas of paints to try a pink version of the lava theme?*


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I think the blue lava look is a bit static and kind of boring, just because that one's in the shape of a Y and it just looks like that and there's no shakes here and there (if that makes sense). Also, a bit more of the white on the junctions on the lava would look a lot better. 

As for pinks for the lava scheme, try going with warlock purple, then leviathan, then a mix between some pink and leviathan, then the pink, and MAYBE a white and pink mix, then white at the very end. 
Hope this helps!~


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the Pink on the whores er...Horrors! what did you use to mix it to that shade?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> I think the blue lava look is a bit static and kind of boring, just because that one's in the shape of a Y and it just looks like that and there's no shakes here and there (if that makes sense). Also, a bit more of the white on the junctions on the lava would look a lot better.
> 
> As for pinks for the lava scheme, try going with warlock purple, then leviathan, then a mix between some pink and leviathan, then the pink, and MAYBE a white and pink mix, then white at the very end.
> Hope this helps!~


Unfortunately I can't use any purples because I'll be using them for Slaanesh Daemonettes and Seekers.

I'll try working my way up from red, to pink, to touches of white.

The reason I chose the static Y was more to test the method out than anything else. I had to figure out what order of blues to use.



Azkaellon said:


> I like the Pink on the whores er...Horrors! what did you use to mix it to that shade?


Really easy actually.

*My Pink Horror Painting Method*

1. Base Coat White
2. Cover everything in Tentacle Pink
3. Nice even, but quite heavy, coating of Ball Red Ink Wash
4. Highlight and go over the red patches, leaving only the creases red
5. Painting the Teeth, Claws and Horns Bleached Bone
6. Cover those in Gryphonne Sepia Ink Wash
7. Any Gold is Burnished Gold
8. Wrist bands are Regal Blue
9. Tongue is Liche Purple
10. Eyes are Solar Orange




Anyway, I've nearly done the Horrors, so I need to get these bases firgued out and sorted. 

*Also I've also put in an online order at GW, so I have a pack of Three Bloodcrushers and Seekers on their way.*

As for the Daemon Prince I'm holding off ordering until I settle on exactly what type I want. If I want Nurgle, I'll get the Nurgle Resin one, any other such as Slaanesh, Tzeentch or Khorne I'll get the regular plastic Daemon Prince.

Finally, the HQ I'm still undecided on, but I'm starting to really get enthused about the idea of a Great Unclean One, my only reservations are about how difficult it will be to assemble and paint.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Well it will be hell of a lot easier to go from the purple to pink scheme rather than a red to pink to white scheme. The red might actually just end up turning up pastel-ish rather than a glowing thing.
I do understand the static Y, but where any 3 lines meet, really do put an extra dollop of white. It should help with the extra glow effect.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hi DAC, thought I would stop by and let you know that I think your Pink Horrors are turning out very nicely. I particularly like the one with the blue flame!

Your bloodletters bases are great, def have a demonic summoning feel to them.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Well it will be hell of a lot easier to go from the purple to pink scheme rather than a red to pink to white scheme. The red might actually just end up turning up pastel-ish rather than a glowing thing.
> I do understand the static Y, but where any 3 lines meet, really do put an extra dollop of white. It should help with the extra glow effect.


Well, after testing the base going up through reds to pinks to white I have to say ... it sucked.

Your probably right that the only way to do it is by going through purple, but I'm saving that exclusively for Slaanesh.

But, I've decided on my bases, so that question is resolved (at last). 

Basically, I'm sticking with the blue. It mightened look that great, but I'll def take you advice about addiing a touch more white and do less static cracks. 

Personally, I actually think the blue kind of grows on your after a while.

Anyway, I have one 5 man squad nearly complete so I'll post up some pics later on today.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Hi DAC, thought I would stop by and let you know that I think your Pink Horrors are turning out very nicely. I particularly like the one with the blue flame!
> 
> Your bloodletters bases are great, def have a demonic summoning feel to them.


Hey DoE, I really appreciate the postive comments. I'm sure everyone is going to get sick of hearing it, but I'm not it any way, shape or form a natural artist (failed GCSE Art!) so I enjoy all the positive comments and advice I get as it keeps me focused and motivated for getting things done. So thanks.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

*Rejoice, my Daemonic Horde has grown!!

Watch as enemies become friends in the face of the unstoppable servants of Chaos!!!*


Sorry about that, needed to get that out of my system. 

Anyway, here are photos of my first completed squad of 5 Pink Horrors, the one with the Instrument will be my Bolt Horror in game. 

I hope to have the other 5 down in the next few days, and hopefully by then I'll have recieved delivery of my Hounds and Crushers, although I'm thinking of doing my Daemonettes next, just to test out the lava theme with purple, even though they themselves will be kept for my 1500pt list.

Also, as the more keen eyed of you will notice from the photos, there is the odd spot that needs a touch up (for example one Horror's tongue), please feel free to point out any others, as well as any hints and tips you might have, as I always appreciate them.

Once again, these are dedicated to you Heresy Online, thanks for keeping me motivated!!!!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

Just posting an update of how things are going.

I've got 7 of the 10 Pink Horrors finished, as well as all 10 bases flocked and painted, but these last three Pink Horrors are taking their sweet time getting ready.

Two are the Champion and the Icon Bearer, and the details on these guys are taking a while longer than I thought. Although nothing is being helped by what appears to be a poor basecoat on the both of them, as there are numerous specks of paint that have fallen off that needed repainted.


Anyway, in other news there have been some very severe machinations in the warp.

It appears that Slaanesh and Tzeentch have entered into a temporary alliance against the Blood God.

I can tell this fact because my new Bloodcrushers of Khorne arrived today (see attached photo).

Yes ... those are my Bloodcrushers. Sigh.

I can only assume Slaanesh wanted the daemonettes to be painted next, and so entered into a bargain with the Great Weaver of Fates to stall my plans.

So, daemonettes are up next I suppose. LOL.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

I've completed work on my Pink Horrors. All 10 are now painted and varnished and I couldn't be happier with the results. I think you will all agree that my techniques and skills have improved since completing the Bloodletters just 4 weeks ago.

The only really problem I'lm having is getting the Icon Bearer to stand up. I tried glueing a penny to the base, but that wasn't heavy enough. I had the same problem with the Champion and the instrument holder, but a bit of blue tac on the botton solved both their problems. For the icon bearer I'm not to sure what to do.

Anyways, I've attached some photos, sorry about the quality but we own a basic digital camera, but you can still see pretty well how they have turned out.

Up next, Daemonettes, and I haven't a clue of how to do their paint scheme, so I'll have to figure that out as I'm cutting them from their sprues and basing them.

Let me know what you think about the Horrors and any suggestions for the Daemonettes paint scheme would be very welcome.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking pretty sweet! May I suggest an ogryn flesh wash over the gold on the horrors?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

stuff said:


> Looking pretty sweet! May I suggest an ogryn flesh wash over the gold on the horrors?


Will that bring out the gold more or something? 

Also, I've already varnished them so, I'm guessing it would be too late to do that anyway?

But regardless, I'll keep that in mind the next time I use that gold, as that's the colour I use anytime gold is needed (its called burnished gold for anyone interested).


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I really think for the bases, you need a dot of white in the areas where the lines intersect and also have a more varied thickness in the lines of lava to make it pop a little more and look more like lava.
I've included an example of my lava base so you know where it is I'm talking about, I know it's not the best out there, but hope it helps.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> I really think for the bases, you need a dot of white in the areas where the lines intersect and also have a more varied thickness in the lines of lava to make it pop a little more and look more like lava.
> I've included an example of my lava base so you know where it is I'm talking about, I know it's not the best out there, but hope it helps.


That is simply amazing. That lava actually looks incredibly real, and I'm guessing you used green stuff and then cut and shaped cracks onto it?

I doubt I'm that good a painter to be able to match that work to be honest.

I'll give a go at improving my technique for the daemonettes bases.

But I'm a bit stuck on what progressions of colour to go through to try and get purple lava effects.

The colours I'm trying are Tormagaunt Purple, Liche Purple, Warlock Purple, Tentacle Pink and then skull white. I'm still testing various progressions, but its not seeming to good so far. 


I'd love some feedback on my proposed methodology for my Daemonettes which is as follows.

Body/Skin - Chaos Black, Shadow Grey, Bleached Bone, Purple Wash 

Claws/Feet - Chaos Black, Liche Purple, Tentacle Pink Highlights

Armour - Chaos Black, Warlock Purple, Mithril Silver Highlights (which I can't figure out how to pick out accurately yet)

Hair - Chaos Black, Tentacle Pink, Purple Wash

Loincloth - Goblin Green


What do you guys think?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Thanks!~ I tried really hard on that base as it is my base for Skulltaker and it didn't look quite right all the time. It still doesn't look that right to me.  Yes it is GS and I put in the lines before it set, so that it would harden like that, it's much easier IMO to do that than to carve it out. A lot of dry brushing actually helps for this type of base too.
Also, for the black parts that you have on your bases, if you want a bit more texture to the lava, then dry brush on some dark brown or dark blue (depending if the lava itself is red-ish or blue-ish) near the edges near the lava and then some chaos black a bit away from it and shadow gray where the lava will be "cooled".

And yeah, a purple themed lava would be a bit harder to pull off. Maybe try a leviathan purple wash over everything and see how you like that. It might help you tie the colors together a bit more.

As for your daemonettes, I personally dislike the really dark black and purple scheme on them, so I would personally would say don't go with that scheme. hahaha!~ :biggrin:
Though since it is your army...let's see.
I would say to keep away from keeping the claws (I mean the lil toe horn things at this point rather than the weird claw hands) a bit of a different color from your body and skin.
As for the armor, why are you putting in mithril silver highlights? If you're using it for the edges of where there is boning in their corsets and actual metal parts, then it should be fine. But if you're thinking about using it for actual highlights, I recommend against it...big time.
As for the loincloth being goblin green, it will pop from the model and IMHO detract from the whole model since green and purple kind of don't go together. I would suggest going with more of a deep red or a deep blue rather than the green.

Hope this helps!~


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

Sorry about the lack of updates. I've actually been working steady on my Daemonettes for the past few nights.

Also, I've posted a seperate thread to get help with painting my Daemonettes, so here is the link:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1039639#post1039639

I've posted pics on that thread so you can take a look and see what you think.

I'll take some pictures of them when they are completed for the project log main picture page, and I also need to update that and get some completed pics of my pink horrors posted there so they are easier to find.

Other than that, I'm mapping out my upcoming painting scheme for my Bloodcrushers, as well as getting materials ready for my first attempt at unique bases, which I'll be giving the three of them.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey D-A-C, enjoying your progress so far. So when are you going to get one of the big guys done, and what will you go for first do you think? Will you be going for GW or splashing out on any FW models?

All the best, and keep up the good work.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> Hey D-A-C, enjoying your progress so far. So when are you going to get one of the big guys done, and what will you go for first do you think? Will you be going for GW or splashing out on any FW models?
> 
> All the best, and keep up the good work.


Hey, I'm glad your following the project and thanks for the nice comment.

I'm going to do my Bloodcrushers and Seekers next, and after that I'll be doing my Daemon Prince.

So I'd say in about a month or so I'll be starting my first big model. What I plan to do is either a Night Lord or Word Bearer Daemon Prince because I purchased the Plastic Daemon kit.

So I'm hoping to gain a bit more experience at painting, basing etc and that way I'll have a bit more skill for the bigger models and I might even be able to try some amateur converting.



So, here is an update guys, my Daemonettes are done, all I have to do is base them and do a few touch ups before varnishing them. 

I've also posted pictures of the bases (and a few quickly taken Daemonette ones) as I've recived some very helpful advice from *Arumichic* and so hopefully these are an improvement over my previous ones.

I've also posted some updated pics on the completed pictures section of my blog on the first page so its easier for people to see my finished models.

I hope you are all enjoying the project, if you have any suggestions, tips, thoughts or opinions feel free to send me a PM or even better post a message here on the thread.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, my Daemonettes are finished!!!

That makes three completed squads (my first three ever!!!) and I feel that my skills are improving with each squad.

These daemonettes have been by far the hardest thing I've ever painted. I've had to come up with my own paint scheme, attempted highlighting the claws, imrpoving the lava bases and even putting the things together was hard.

So I've invested in a pinning tool which arrived today, along with GW Chaos Black Spray Paint Primer.

So as for what to do next, I'm torn between doing my Bloodcrushers or my Plague Bearers.

Anyway here are some pics of my Daemonettes, I'll post some clearer ones in the completed section on the first page when its brighter outside for better pic quality.

Hope you all like them. Comments, critiques and opinions are welcome as always.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Good job! You've definitely improved on the lava bases. 
The only misgiving I have right now is that they're too glossy... >.< use a matte finish please?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Arumi. The lava bases look great, good definition and highlighting. my biggest qualm is that that armor/clothing looks really bland and undefined. I would have hit it with a leviathan/baal mix wash, and then added some brighter red highlights. I like the color choice for the hair and I think that that worked out well. 

I have never been a fan of gloss finish on miniatures and as such I am having a hard time getting past it to give much more constructive feedback.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> Good job! You've definitely improved on the lava bases.
> The only misgiving I have right now is that they're too glossy... >.< use a matte finish please?





Midge913 said:


> I agree with Arumi. The lava bases look great, good definition and highlighting. my biggest qualm is that that armor/clothing looks really bland and undefined. I would have hit it with a leviathan/baal mix wash, and then added some brighter red highlights. I like the color choice for the hair and I think that that worked out well.
> 
> I have never been a fan of gloss finish on miniatures and as such I am having a hard time getting past it to give much more constructive feedback.


I wish you guys could see them in real life, because it honestly must be the camera flash reflecting of the gloss that's making them shine in the subsequent pictures. In real life they honestly don't look shiny otherwise I would have used a matte finish as you suggested.



Anyway I'm back and better than ever!!!

Yep, I took a break due to the overload of work as attempt to become Dr. D-A-C, but I've freed up some time and I'm ready to get back into things.

I'm currently working on my Nurgle Daemons, and must admit I'm looking forward to getting properly started with them as I want have to be so particular with the colours and can hopefully lets the browns and greens blend into one another.

My project I'm having some trouble with at the moment is my Seekers of Slaanesh. Specifically I'm converting them to Fiends of Slaanesh using Raveners, so any thoughts and ideas about that would be great.

Finally, this was just a message to let you all know that at the beginning of 2012 this project is back to being active and ongoing, so be sure and stop by from time to time for updates, be sure to leave comments and I'll try my best to reward you all with photos of my latest mediocre attempts at painting, modelling (and now) converting my Chaos Daemons.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

the bloodletters sword is so cool! 

on another note, tossing some subtle drybrushing of purple over the solid light blue flames would look pretty great and tie in nicely with the transition from light red to blue. just adding a bit of purple anywhere would be awesome.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys.

Sorry about there being such a gap between updates. But hopefully this new model will more than make up for it. 

I'm currently working on getting my army ready for a gaming group that is going to start in my area in the next few weeks.

So here is my Daemon Prince: *Engor The Everchanging*

I chose the name because depending on the game I'm playing my Daemon Prince may be unmarked, Khorne, Tzeentch or Nurgle.

So I went for a neutral Black Legion theme, and I must say I'm really happy with the result.

This is the first model I have ever done on this scale, so some lessons were learned. I wanted to originally do a power weapon, but I felt it was too flashy, and didn't mix well with the model. 

Also, I special thank you to Midge for the inspiration for the Base. He was kind enough to answer my message months ago, asking how he did his awesome crusher bases, and I have essentially copied that technique. Thanks alot Midge.

So folks, what do you think of Engor, any comments and critiques, either positive or negative are always welcome.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking good DAC! Very clean edged paint job, though one thing I would recommend is maybe touching up on the colour depth on the daemons skin and fixing his lopsided eyes!

Apart from that, a fantastic job!


----------

